# Tobacco revenue 2020



## fbb1964 (12/2/21)

Noticed this one today. Says it all... Wonder what the 2020 numbers in SA are?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger (13/2/21)

You can just imagine the back room discussions. Public healthcare vs big tobacco and big pharma income generation.

OH and look out, vaping is taking a teensi weensy little chunk of that away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (13/2/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Noticed this one today. Says it all... Wonder what the 2020 numbers in SA are?
> 
> View attachment 222400


There's two for 2020. The legal tobacco trade and the not so much, but legal Zuma tobacco trade

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

